# Zukunft von EE



## Gast (14. Aug 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mal eine paar allgemeine Fragen zu JEE.

1. Einige von Euch sind ja hauptberufliche Entwickler und verwenden in Ihren Projekte JEE wahrscheinlich täglich. Mich
würde interessieren, welche Frontendarten bei der Firmen hauptsächlich eingesetzt werden. Theoretisch könnte man ja nicht nur
JSP sondern auch Swing-Frontends verwenden.

2. Rod Johnsen hat in einer Keynote (http://it-republik.de/jaxenter/news/JAX-Snapshot-Die-Zukunft-von-Java-Enterprise-042893.html) mal gesagt, dass EJB bereits "erledigt" ist. Was meint ihr dazu? Ich weiß JEE wird in sehr 
vielen Firmen verwendet und wahrscheinlich auch in den nächsten Jahren, aber wie hat er das gemeint?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten.

Gruß


----------



## foobar (14. Aug 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2. Rod Johnsen hat in einer Keynote (http://it-republik.de/jaxenter/news/JAX-Snapshot-Die-Zukunft-von-Java-Enterprise-042893.html) mal gesagt, dass EJB bereits "erledigt" ist. Was meint ihr dazu? Ich weiß JEE wird in sehr
> vielen Firmen verwendet und wahrscheinlich auch in den nächsten Jahren, aber wie hat er das gemeint?



Er meint damit: "Kauft die SpringSource Application Platform, weil beste von Welt was gibt"

SCNR

Na ist doch klar, daß Rod sowas sagt. Schließlich ist Spring die größte Konkurrent zu JEE, wenn nicht soagr die Einzige.


----------



## byte (14. Aug 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. Einige von Euch sind ja hauptberufliche Entwickler und verwenden in Ihren Projekte JEE wahrscheinlich täglich. Mich
> würde interessieren, welche Frontendarten bei der Firmen hauptsächlich eingesetzt werden. Theoretisch könnte man ja nicht nur
> JSP sondern auch Swing-Frontends verwenden.


Es spielt keine Rolle, wie Du das Frontend schreibst. Ich arbeite derzeit an einem JEE - Projekt (3-Schicht-Architektur) mit Swing-Anwendung auf Client-Seite. Funktioniert prima.



> 2. Rod Johnsen hat in einer Keynote (http://it-republik.de/jaxenter/news/JAX-Snapshot-Die-Zukunft-von-Java-Enterprise-042893.html) mal gesagt, dass EJB bereits "erledigt" ist. Was meint ihr dazu? Ich weiß JEE wird in sehr
> vielen Firmen verwendet und wahrscheinlich auch in den nächsten Jahren, aber wie hat er das gemeint?


Rod Johnson ist CEO von SpringSource. Das Spring Framework macht EJB obsolet. Daher diese Aussage. Was einem besser gefällt, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. 
Ich mag Spring!  In meiner Firma wird EJB gänzlich gemieden.


----------



## ps (15. Aug 2008)

Juhuuu, ein Spring thread 

zu 1.)
Es werden verschiedene Frontends benutzt. Hier gibt es eine Vielzahl an Technologien und noch mehr Frameworks. Webfrontends sind weit verbreitet, je nach Anwendung macht aber natürlich auch eine Clientanwendung in Swing sehr viel Sinn.

zu 2.)
Bei EJBs dann gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Meiner Meinung nach ist Spring durch JavaEE 5 und EJB3 obsolet geworden, und mit JavaEE 6 wird es hart kämpfen müssen um Schritt zu halten. Aber wie byto schon sagte - hier gehen die Meinungen auseinander und jedem gefällt eine andere Technologie besser 

byto und ich haben das hier im forum schon oft genug totdiskutiert.. ich empfehle die suchmaschine


----------



## Gast (15. Aug 2008)

@ps....ja ich habe mir eure Beiträge intensive durchgelesen...

Ist es richtig das JavaEE 6 dieses Jahr noch kommen soll????

Gruß


----------



## ps (15. Aug 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist es richtig das JavaEE 6 dieses Jahr noch kommen soll????



Ja, das ist richtig. JavaEE 6 ist für ende des Jahres geplant. Glassfish v3 wird die Referenzimplementierung sein und wohl auch der erste Application Server welche die Spec unterstützt.
Derzeit gibt es bereits Glassfish v3 "Prelude". Diese Version beinhaltet allerdings bisher nur den Webstack und noch keine EJB Funktionalität.


----------

